# Merckx MX Leader



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*More MXL pictures*

I love the detail blue on the orange


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

I had a Merckx MX leader in the early 90's that I sold when life forced me out of cycling for a few years. I always regretted it. When I read that Merckx was running out of the MXL tubing and that 2005 would be the last year for the frame and fork, I decided that, if I ever wanted one, I better act. The 2005 "Special Edition" is 100 frames in the Motorola colors. I wanted a size 58 in the original team issue Molitani Orange. I found out there are not many around. After an extensive search, I found one NOS, bought it, built it up and have put about 1,200 miles on it. I thought it was time for a ride review.

Fo those of you not familiar with the MXL, it has quite a history. Eddy rode it to wins in the GIRO, Tour and many spring classics. In addition, it was the bike Lance won his world Road championship on,

Tubing is heat treated and Multi shaped Colombus Nivacrom Crooly. Lugged throughout, even the lugs are shaped to acceppt the ovalized tubing.The Tube shaping is ovalized at the BB. The chain stays are massive. The frame is not light at 4.8 lbs and with the fork it is around 6 lbs. It is a tank and is way overbuilt.

Dimensions:
ST 58
TT 57.3
SA 72.26
Setback 17.5

It fits me like a glove. BTW, I'm 6'0" 155 lbs and ride about 4,500 miles per year. Don't race and I'm 50 YO.

The build:
Gruppo: D/A 9 speed
Seat Post: D/A
Seat: Brooks Swallow
Stem: Ritchey WCS 12 cm 84 degrees
H/B's: Nitto STI M184, 10 Cm reach 42 wide
Wheels: My own hand built OP's on D/A hubs 32 DB spokes 3 X front and Non Drive side 2X drive side
Tires: Michelin Pro Race
Cages: Nitto Stainless

The bike itself is 3 lbs heavier than my Ottrott. After I built it up, before I rode it, I was worried about this. After I rode it, I never thought about the weight again. This Frame Rocks! For me it is the perfect balance of responsiveness and comfort. The bike just eats up the road without damping road feel (steel fork). I've done a couple of 6 hour rides on this bike and it didn't beat me up at all.......which is a surprise when you see how stoutly it is built. And because of the shaped tubing and the massive chainstays, when you put a hard pedal input, the bike jumps. It just transfers the power. I took the bike to some hills up in PA, and the bike climbs well. It's not as good a climbing bike as some superlight bikes I've been on, but the difference in weight is not noticible at my ability. The efficiency of the bike is noticible on climbs and may be why the weight is not apparent. Again, this bike does everything well.....It's a great balance in performance.

All in all, I'm glad I got it. It is a keeper.

Len


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*More MXL pictures*

What a great bike


----------



## SJBiker (Jan 22, 2004)

*Sweet!*

-touch the bike- TSSSSS. Hot bike man. Gotta love the detail paint and lug work. Must be an absolute pleasure to ride, and of course show off to the riding buddies.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 14, 2005)

*beautiful!*

Mr. Merckx would be crazy to not consider building a newer steel frameset after these are all gone. (i know, marketing forces, sales are in alloy and carbon, blah blah blah) i just think there is still a market, in the USA at least, for merckx steel. was looking at an old photo the other day of steuy o'grady next to his pearl white gan team bike. that thing was gorgeous.


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

*Gotta love that Moltini Orange*

I'm waiting for my Motorola edition. I may just hang it on the den wall and look at it. Yeah, right.

LenJ, because you are a respected member of this board I will overlook the fact that you sullied one of King Eddy's finest with that groupset made in Japan. I trust that it's just temporary and will be replaced with Vicenza jewelry soon. ;-)


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Lol*



MerckxMad said:


> LenJ, because you are a respected member of this board I will overlook the fact that you sullied one of King Eddy's finest with that groupset made in Japan. I trust that it's just temporary and will be replaced with Vicenza jewelry soon. ;-)


I put on the jewelry I had. 

What can I say, Shimano fits my hands better.

When is your motorola coming in?

Len


----------



## lyleseven (Nov 15, 2002)

*I trust this worthy steed has its own room and isn't..*

forced to stable in your entrance hall!!


----------



## parallelfish (Jul 2, 2005)

> Fo those of you not familiar with the MXL, it has quite a history. Eddy rode it to wins in the GIRO, Tour and many spring classics.


Eddy retired from racing long before there was a MXL. Great bike none the less.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Lol*



lyleseven said:


> forced to stable in your entrance hall!!


Both bikes are in the dining room. (With the other two up stairs in a bedroom and the "trainer bike" in the garage.

Of course my wife'sbike is in the kitchen (with her trainer bike upstairs in the loft in front of the TV).

Len


----------



## The Spider (May 12, 2005)

We have a local man who built a Molteni orange MXL up but won't ride it, citing that "it's just too heavy", it was at that point I knew he had no soul.

Len J, ever thought about doing the whole retro thing? Vintage Velos Molteni jersey, rapha leather groves, blacked out Sidi's?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

The Spider said:


> We have a local man who built a Molteni orange MXL up but won't ride it, citing that "it's just too heavy", it was at that point I knew he had no soul.
> 
> Len J, ever thought about doing the whole retro thing? Vintage Velos Molteni jersey, rapha leather groves, blacked out Sidi's?


I'd offer to take that "Heavy"bike off his hands If it fit you.....LOL.

I'm not vintage.......I just love to ride. Although a riding bud bought me a Molitani jersey after I got the bike.

Len


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I had a line on one fall through*

now I'm in a Mad search for one. have a Team Alu and 84 Corsa, need a Molteni Orange MXL.anyone hears of one in 60 or 61please send me a PM


----------

